# Burns vs Barking Heads?



## mel (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi all
just wondered if anyone has any opinions on Burns and Barking Heads? We have fed our 8 year old wheaten for years on Burns, as we were advised it would help with his sensitive skin. On speaking to a new groomer today she said that wasnt the case at all, and advised Barking Heads. In her opinion Burns wasnt particularly good, it's apparently bland (i do have to mix a bit of something tasty in it to get Ted to eat it), although touch wood he has never been ill. Ozzie eats anything thats put in front of him at the moment, so if we are going to change we really need to do so now
Any advice would be appreciated
x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Barking Heads has very good reviews high protein content, no chemicals, enhancers or additives but does contain grain. Mine both really liked it when I fed it x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I am actually hoping to recieve some Barking Head samples ... I hope they hurry up ....


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

They do quiet a nice range JoJo, they do a Bad Hair Day and a Fat Dog Slim


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

We're in the process of swapping Lolly to Barking Heads. she was on Arden Grange but I was advised by an independent pet shop that Barking Heads is better and the website that rates dog food also gave it a better rating. Lolly eats anything so she's not fussed!! She's on the puppy one still as the packets says to use that until 1 year.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

I fed both of mine Barking Heads but now doing that and half raw.

Burns does contain a high proportion of rice and I have heard some dogs do lose weight being on it- but some dogs do well on it too.

I am happy with Barking Heads and would recommend but at the end of the day all dogs are different and what ones likes another may not.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Fat Dog Slim makes me laugh ... my dogs don’t need that .. but hey their owner could do with it .. lol.. less cake and more Fat Dog Slim  

Shirley .. which one did you recommend? I will go for puppy days ... but I think you did recommend a couple of others in the range  

I have found a stockist near me .. so will be giving it a go ....

Still no samples which I am a little disappointed about


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I use Barking heads too, Weller has tried the fuss pot one (not that he is fussy) and the bad hair day, he loves both. you can actually smell the lamb in the bad hair day one and Also the salmon in fussy eater, which is good, rather than the same old bland smelling dog food!! Poos are excellent on this food, small firm and not much of it. Can definately recommend it


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Thank you Karen .. I have been looking for a food which I would be happy to feed my dogs ... and a food I feel happuy to wean any new pups onto .. so I am hoping this could be the one... it ticks all my boxes .. just hope my dogs like it  ...

I have umm'ed and ahhh'ed about NI, full raw diet etc, but when I do have a litter I would prefer new owners to make their own mind up on the whole raw diet idea... therefore I do want to be able to recommend a natural, good quality dry food which the new owners may wish to continue.

My dogs are on Orijen, but it is very rich... so I would prefer a less meat heavy dry food for puppies, but natural ... 

Barking Heads .. will be going on trial in JoJo's house .. hope the kids like it


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Hope you get your samples soon JoJo.

Mine alternate between Bad hair days ( lamb & rice) and Tending loving Care ( chicken & Rice) as Monty wasn't that keen on Fusspost ( salmon & rice).

Monty got BH as an adult but Milly started off on their puppy food puppy days and then was ready for adult food at 10 months.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Anyone had any experience with Wrainwrights puppy food? We got some and Vincent does seem to prefer it to the stuff the breeder was using.


----------



## holicon (Mar 8, 2011)

Coco had Wrainwrights puppy food and he was fine on it and always finished his bowl. I changed him to JWB because I can get that locally but i"m going back to wrainwrights when he has finished the bag as his poo was alot better


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Nacho is on Burns mini bites and he guzzles it down and his poo's are fine. I think it again comes down to your individual dogs. All tums are different. Nacho's can't be very sensitive - he swallowed his bell a couple of days ago (i like to be able to hear him if I can't see him when he's in the woods) - Luckily it came out the other end!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yippy my Barking Heads samples are on their way  

I will post a review of the products I test on My Dogs Life ....


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Finally!!!!

Hope your two love them after all this wait


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Do they like it JoJo ? x


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

I used to feed Izzy Burns until she got fed up and I then had to a cube of Naturediet to get her to eat it. I changed to NI as she had dreadfully waxy ears, runny eyes and was always scratching. The NI did the trick.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Do they like it JoJo ? x


Karen it hasn't arrived yet ..... but I had some lovely emails from the company with confirmation my sample is on its way  

It should be here Friday ... I have only heard good things about the products so I just hope my poos love it


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh yippy my samples arrived yesterday .... and so far so good ....

What a fab range ... Puppy Days, Bad Hair Day, Fusspot, Tender Loving Care, .... I will be reviewing the whole product range on My Dogs Life ..... but need to test it all first ... Lucky cockapoos  

I also have a small amount of Big Foot and Little Big Foot ... which would be great for larger breeds .. although it will be great at training treats ....

I love everything I have read about this company and their products .. I just hope my cockapoos like the range ... over to you Oakley and Honey ....


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Enjoy Honey and Oakley!!!!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Did they??? Awaiting review, mine liked it and Wilf is a fusspot x


----------



## Wizbus (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm in the process of changing Bella over from Burns to Barking Heads. The Burns did suit her and she has had a dodgy tum with other foods in the past. I just felt that Barking Heads was worth looking at. 
I'm doing it slowly, but it's put an extra skip in her feet! Normally she is really happy at meal time and is straight there and gobbles it up, but the extra bit of Barking Heads she's getting mixed in at the moment means she's now skipping around the kitchen in excitement before it's put down!

Watch this space


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Sounds good Elizabeth .... we like skipping Cockapoos  

Which Barking Head product are you trying Bella on?

It smells really nice ... (no I wont be testing it myself... I bet I could though, it is all natural)


----------



## Wizbus (Feb 26, 2011)

JoJo, it's Tender Loving Care - she just loves it


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

.... so paws up from Bella  

Thank you .. I will let you know how my Oakley and Honey get on...


----------



## sammieyzg (Oct 18, 2012)

*I just want to know*

I have been wondering the whole day why my professor in Logic told me that a stone is not dead. Do you know why?


----------



## Jack Spaniel (Jul 6, 2012)

Oscar rejected both Barking Heads and Burns.
He is currently on K9 which has him clearing his bowl in one go which is unusual.
Will just have to wait and see if he settles on it because up to now nothing has stayed in favour for long.
They have a money back guarantee if dog doesn't like it.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Jack Spaniel said:


> Oscar rejected both Barking Heads and Burns.
> He is currently on K9 which has him clearing his bowl in one go which is unusual.
> Will just have to wait and see if he settles on it because up to now nothing has stayed in favour for long.
> They have a money back guarantee if dog doesn't like it.


Is that the k9 natural, dehydrated raw food?


----------



## Jack Spaniel (Jul 6, 2012)

No, it's K9 Optimum Adult Chicken.
On the bag it says - Contains 35% freshly cooked meat.
............................Produced without wheat, wheat gluten or soya
............................Rich in Omega 3 & 6


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

It's Jollyes own brand , I've read a lot of posts that say it gives their dogs the runs and as its their policy to give you your ,money back if your not satisfied it seemed a few people were..... But if its working for Oscars bowel then that's great. X


----------



## Jack Spaniel (Jul 6, 2012)

'I have been wondering the whole day why my professor in Logic told me that a stone is not dead. Do you know why?'


I would have thought for a thing to be dead it must have once been alive.
A stone has never been alive so therefore not dead.


----------

